# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Anyone ever heard of Pro Lab or Eurpoa-quality?

## ctb1

The pro lab is a black label with some yellow and blue

Eurpoa is a white label with with black band at top Europa is in white

Anyone heard of either of these?

----------


## dcreasy

Yes i have heard of both are they any good

----------


## kinetixtrainer

Hi. First post, been hanging around trying to learn for awhile. I have been debating these two brands myself. A close friend of mine says prolabs has great test.

----------


## dcreasy

I have a friend who tried the prolabs test 400 but it hurt so bad he quit after just 3 pins hes on eql test cyp 250 and the deca 450 right now with zero pain its only been 3 weeks so its hard tell how good but he said his skin is getting oily and his sex drive is noticably increased i really want to get more info from people seems like all the posts about eql an pro labs is old i have unlimited access to both but i am leaning towards the eql due to the pip my buddy had with pro lab if anyone has had good results from using eql in the last few months please let us know

----------


## Getlean007

> The pro lab is a black label with some yellow and blue Eurpoa is a white label with with black band at top Europa is in white Anyone heard of either of these?


 Would like to know as well

----------


## dcreasy

I really wish we could get some good feeback from actual EQL or PROLAB users this stuff all over Florida from what i know about what my friend is telling me he is pleased so far lets get some south Florida guys in here to talk about it.

----------


## Sfla80

> I really wish we could get some good feeback from actual EQL or PROLAB users this stuff all over Florida from what i know about what my friend is telling me he is pleased so far lets get some south Florida guys in here to talk about it.


Never heard of them. But not sure why the area u r in should matter unless it's coming from a guy at the gym. Many online sources send from florida. So could mean anything

----------


## BG

There was an OG lab back in the days that went by pro-labs an was one of the best. They went private after ORD then I did not hear about them anymore. I would have to think this is a new UGL.

----------


## dcreasy

I have never had to order anything online the reason i was asking is if there are other people from the area in which i am referring to FLORIDA is familiar with these brands as they have become popular in my area i dont concern myself with what people use elsewhere because thats not where i get stuff seeing as i dont order anything online

----------


## Sfla80

> I have never had to order anything online the reason i was asking is if there are other people from the area in which i am referring to FLORIDA is familiar with these brands as they have become popular in my area i dont concern myself with what people use elsewhere because thats not where i get stuff seeing as i dont order anything online


Dude look at my name....south Florida here lol. Never heard of them. There are 1000s of UGL out there. Doesn't matter where u r from

----------


## dcreasy

Why do you care so much i know how many ugls are out ther but i have already met 3 members from south fl who are seeing this gear all over town just becuase you havent doesnt mean nothing anyway obviosly your just wasting my time if you dont have any knowledge of these ugls just go away

----------


## lovbyts

> Why do you care so much i know how many ugls are out ther but i have already met 3 members from south fl who are seeing this gear all over town just becuase you havent doesnt mean nothing anyway obviosly your just wasting my time if you dont have any knowledge of these ugls just go away


Wow! really? I'm thinking it's not him who is going to go away but you. You come in asking a question and dont get the answer you are looking for so you decide to be rude? Good luck with future post or questions.

----------


## flboy1988

> The pro lab is a black label with some yellow and blue
> 
> Eurpoa is a white label with with black band at top Europa is in white
> 
> Anyone heard of either of these?


This is my first post. I recently got my hands on EQL.. so I was wondering the same thing? I am also in the south florida tri county area

----------


## kinetixtrainer

> This is my first post. I recently got my hands on EQL.. so I was wondering the same thing? I am also in the south florida tri county area


Keep us Posted when you run it.

----------


## NACH3

QUOTE=lovbyts;6873622]Wow! really? I'm thinking it's not him who is going to go away but you. You come in asking a question and dont get the answer you are looking for so you decide to be rude? Good luck with future post or questions.[/QUOTE]
lovbyts,
Nice... I totally agree w/you... OP has come on asking his questions and doesn't want to hear the bad news rather only the good... 

For future info, the way you talk to people on the forum will be dictated by your future posts not being answered!!! Just tryin to give you sound advice as lovbyts was also doing... Their are great people/as well as great info here...

Good luck and just try and calm down if your posts aren't answered right away!

----------


## Epic

I've used ProLab and it's awesome, stronger than others. We get it up here in NE. Mine comes from a pro builder that competes, he uses it so I know it's g2g.

----------


## kinetixtrainer

Hey got to say guys I've been running prolab test c and europa deca 450. I've been pleased. I'm currently in the third week of my cycle and can def tell it's kicking in. I'm running 500mg/ week test c and the 450mg/ week of deca.

----------


## boxingwalker

Yea, awesome stuff. extremely potent and fast service. and new to this. just saying whats up to all members.

----------


## dcreasy

I aplogize if i sounded rude and i am glad people are giving their reviews of the products.thanks for your input

----------


## LargeMarge

People who have replied, are you referring to this Pro Labs product? 

I have wondered the same thing as well because I have came across this product!

----------


## kinetixtrainer

That's the one.

----------


## louisfgarcia

Did you ever end up taking it? I ordered some but I'm wondering if it was any good?

----------


## Issey

I have to add something to this: Im really doubting these products(Europa-Quality Labs) since all their pills are the same shape and same look. For instance, I have Anavar and Clen and they both look identical. Another thing is that they sell for very cheap(SoFla), where is the money to be made then? Unless ingredient is aspirin or some other cheap thing inside of them. Which brings me to a question:

Is there a place that I can send these pills to and have them tested for chemical content?

----------


## anthg89

I just started taking my gear from prolab yesterday. Test stack 500 and anadrol

----------


## BG

Why are you taking gear you know it's fake?

----------


## anthg89

How do you know its fake have you taken it? No one has acutally taken it and said its fake so ill be the judge of that and i dont think its fake plus ive spoken to people thats had pro lab and said some of there stuff is good others isnt.

----------


## kinetixtrainer

I haven't taken their orals as of yet. But I can say their europa deca 450 test cyp are g2g.... Also their prolab HCG is good. It tested prego lol and it worked well. Just my 2 cents!!! Keep us posted on your results once you run it.

----------


## BG

> How do you know its fake have you taken it? No one has acutally taken it and said its fake so ill be the judge of that and i dont think its fake plus ive spoken to people thats had pro lab and said some of there stuff is good others isnt.


I was making fun of you because you saying you thought yours was fake before you even received it.

----------


## anthg89

> I was making fun of you because you saying you thought yours was fake before you even received it.



I had the anadrol already i was waiting on the test to arrive. Im on day 8 now with anadrol at 50mg a day dont feel anything

----------


## BG

> I had the anadrol already i was waiting on the test to arrive. Im on day 8 now with anadrol at 50mg a day dont feel anything


Hopefully just after 2 weeks your should start to notice something.

----------


## Jalbie

> I have to add something to this: Im really doubting these products(Europa-Quality Labs) since all their pills are the same shape and same look. For instance, I have Anavar and Clen and they both look identical. Another thing is that they sell for very cheap(SoFla), where is the money to be made then? Unless ingredient is aspirin or some other cheap thing inside of them. Which brings me to a question:
> 
> Is there a place that I can send these pills to and have them tested for chemical content?


Just because they are all the same shape and size means nothing that's what fillers and binders are for I've seen manny ugl with orals all the same sizes probably due to only having limited pill press/die set ups

----------


## nuttyproffsser

their test cyp is expensive compare to other sites worth it if is high quality. are this guys in south florida? it looks like their in canada theirs number for u to call them area code 855

----------


## anthg89

Im on there test stack 500 and it doing shit all at the moment im nearly 30 days in so im going for blood work soon. Apparently it takes 4 to 5 weeks to kick in so ill see soon if its bunk or not

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> Im on there test stack 500 and it doing shit all i think its a scam company.


this is the problem when buying gear online is hit or miss....my opinion keep order small...if they send u garbage u dont lose to much$$$ their anavar is super expensive also compare to other sites. but that been said they have a number for u to call them...then again does not mean much now a days scammers get more and more sophisticated all the time...people in this industry know u can sell anything to a body builders if they think is going to give them a edge.

----------


## Snowedout

Prolabs seems to be all over the place lol. It's like a loose franchise. I've had dbol from them in a white bottle with red and black label, Var in a white bottle with black and white label. No real consistency with bottles or labels so I assumed it was just a series of open labs running a known name to their gear

----------


## mcloven3030

> I just started taking my gear from prolab yesterday. Test stack 500 and anadrol


ProLabs makes the best gear out there! I've tried several different brands and pro is the way to go whoever said it was bunk dont know s$1t!!! 10 weeks on that nectar of the gods I gained 30lbs and after kept 26lbs of lean hard muscle! Just sayin!

----------


## anthg89

> ProLabs makes the best gear out there! I've tried several different brands and pro is the way to go whoever said it was bunk dont know s$1t!!! 10 weeks on that nectar of the gods I gained 30lbs and after kept 26lbs of lean hard muscle! Just sayin!


Yeah coming from a new memeber lol dont even know who u are u could be a rep for them or someone who works for the company. Im getting blood work done in the next couple of days and that will prove if its real or fake.

----------


## BG

> ProLabs makes the best gear out there! I've tried several different brands and pro is the way to go whoever said it was bunk dont know s$1t!!! 10 weeks on that nectar of the gods I gained 30lbs and after kept 26lbs of lean hard muscle! Just sayin!


Dumb ass.

----------


## JAMIE07652

Bg ! Lol

----------


## anthg89

Getting my BW results tomorrow

----------


## anthg89

Thats my results. So im guessing it works but its underdosed? Or? I did bw before i started cycle then 2 weeks after and then now. What you guys think

----------


## jo1990

I'm 14 days in atm.. Stack 500.. I did feel something definitely and put on Kgs in the first week! Guarenteed! However I was using equibol with it.. "Eq"

I did not check my blood work.. How much has your increased? Im from Aus as well! It got seized twice but came through third time lucky.

----------


## anthg89

> I'm 14 days in atm.. Stack 500.. I did feel something definitely and put on Kgs in the first week! Guarenteed! However I was using equibol with it.. "Eq
> 
> I did not check my blood work.. How much has your increased? Im from Aus as well! It got seized twice but came through third time lucky.


Stack 500 takes 3 to 4 weeks to kick in so its deff not that thats but on some kg. My sleepjng pattern is weird i dont sleep as much also im short of breath when doing my workouts

----------


## jo1990

> Stack 500 takes 3 to 4 weeks to kick in so its deff not that thats but on some kg. My sleepjng pattern is weird i dont sleep as much also im short of breath when doing my workouts


Mate who told you it will take 4 weeks.. Look at the compounds in stack 500 it has testosterone phenypropinate.. This ester is in between prop and cyp and generally speaking should week within 2 weeks.. Do some research on each of the compounds your tren will take around 3-4 yes but the test phenypropinate is much quicker!

----------


## jo1990

How is your size?? How many Kgs you up and how do you look!?

----------


## anthg89

Ive gained 3 kilos lean muscle nothing serious yet someone else who has used it told me 5 to 6 weeks should see some decent gains. also its a low dose ive kicked it up to 1ml every 3 days now. I was takint .05ml every 3 days which was Nothing

----------


## jo1990

Yeh IMO you need at least 2 mil per week especially cus one compound is masteron enanthate which needs high dose.. But 2 mil will give u 500mg test per week. 

I'm running 1.25 x2 per week sun/thurs shots

----------


## anthg89

Its legit gear i shouldn't of doubted it i must of got a bad batch of the anadrol but the test stack 500 is legit and ive got the BW too prove it just showed my mate he said its right where its meant to be just increase it to 1ml then 1.5ml and i should see some good as gains. Prolab is quality gear clean as. Only site that gets into australia

----------


## anthg89

Just an update. Im finding it hard to sleep the last week. Also keep getting hot flushes and sweats. Never been so honry in my life lol gf cant keep up. Im changing it to 1ml every 5 days now see if that helps my sleep i need my sleep or else i wont be growing. This stuff quality very strong

----------


## BG

> Just an update. Im finding it hard to sleep the last week. Also keep getting hot flushes and sweats. Never been so honry in my life lol gf cant keep up. Im changing it to 1ml every 5 days now see if that helps my sleep i need my sleep or else i wont be growing. This stuff quality very strong


Your all over the place. Why dont you just run your cycle and get on. First its bunk, then its underdosed and now very strong. This is your first cycle you dont know whats very strong. Its seems from sides you got legit gear, lets leave it at that. 3 kilo's of lean mass first few weeks, not.

----------


## Crazylarry

First time poster and first time user. Id like to try but I'm so confused lol. Can anyone help me?

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> First time poster and first time user. Id like to try but I'm so confused lol. Can anyone help me?


 read here.

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rst-cycle.html

----------


## Crazylarry

Thank you very much...

----------


## D999

Stay away from this lab.

----------


## Decaduraman

> Stay away from this lab.


Pro-Lab is the worst brand ever in the market 
They are even trying to sell a hgh wich in the box said is from kefei, what people think a UG lab can even make hgh, cmon guys , the pro lab is the most painful and not result lab out there, I don't know if is in south Florida 
Or Canada, but doesn't work and people is going to hospital with the balls inside the ass cuz prolab, and those underground cheap labs,
And the new guys telling is the best ever for sure is the source of prolab 
Grow up man

You wana use something good 
Get something from pharmacy and stop Using UG labs 
Is your health

----------

